

Domain name giveaway - fizx

We always talk about how hard it is to find a good available name.  Let's give some of the ones we aren't using to our fellow hackers.  I'll start: understands.me, wikiflux.com.  Post a one-liner of what you'd use it for.  Hopefully others can contribute too!
======
mindcrime
> wikiflux.com

In keeping with the theme of wiki related ones, I'll offer up wikinexus.com
and wikimesh.com

> Post a one-liner of what you'd use it for

Same deal... post what you'd use it for and if you have a good use for either,
or both, it's yours.

------
underdesign
nobody.understands.me \- FmyLife 2.0

